# C60 sizing questions...



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking into getting a C60, but not sure to go with 48s or 50s. Retul fitter wants me to get a larger frame, with taller head tube. My questions are, how tall is the larger cone shaped headset spacer that comes with the C60, like the one below? 










Also, where does Colnago measure the seat tube? The Colnago site geometry chart looks like they measure to the bottom of the seat tube collar, but other sites show "center to top".

TIA


----------



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi ColnagoG60

I am purchasing a new c60 myself. My understanding of the Colnago geometry charts is that they measure to the top of the seat tube. The Ps on the cahrt is the actual seat tube length (ie 50 on the 50s) and the P is the effective seat tube length (54 on a 50s). I also believe that the conical cap is 15mm.

It appears as if we are close in size though I am leaning towards the 50s (which is effectively a 54). My inseam is 81.7; torso is 58.5; sternum 140.2; total height of 172.5. I run about a 72.5 saddle height and about 5cm of drop from saddle to bar. A 50s with a stack of 547 and HT length of 145 should enable me to run about 15mm of spacers (plus conical cap) to get to the drop I would need. Anticipating a 110/120 stem. Would you be willing to share your measurements as a comparison? I currently ride and am keeping a Look 595 size M where both stack and reach are very close to the 50S. Thank you in advance


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info...just trying to make sure I get it right the first time.

Retul didn't provide my body measurements, but I'm only 160cm, with ~75cm inseam (barefoot). Saddle height is ~72cm, w/165mm cranks, handlebar reach of 489mm (from BB), and drop of 6.5cm. The way my fitter had my frame after the session was to take my Focus w/115 head tube, use all 4cm of spacers, then flip my 6deg 90mm stem "upside down", to get the proper handle bar placement. So I'd need all of the 50s' stack, plus spacers, on a 90mm stem, to get my hands where I'd need to be. However this would push my saddle forward of center. 

The geometry of my 52 Focus Izalco is pretty close as far as effective top tube, w/c60 being 3mm longer, but having same reach and seat tube angle, and taller head tube. I'm just worried about stand over, and possibly having to use a 80 cm stem as I may be too stretched out with a larger frame.

I've tweaked the setup because the initial Retul setup was killing my ACL torn knees. I've raised the saddle about 7mm to alleviate, and I've dropped the bar a bit, flipped the stem so it looks "normal", and can ride in the drops fairly comfortably. I'm thinking the 50s' stack would be fine, with a 90cm, and "maybe" a 5mm spacer, which would be slightly higher than where I have it now. 

I guess what is throwing me off is that so many sales/manufacturer sites, as well as real life riders, show someone of my height riding a 48s, or "smaller", yet my fitter wants me to go bigger, and get a frame for someone 5'6" or taller, such as yourself. The only way to get comfortable on the larger frame is to slam my saddle all the way forward. I also have a 52cm Master (53cm TT), with a 90mm/17deg stem, and while the reach feels better, I'm running about 4.5cm of spacers, and feel like it could be about a cm higher to feel comfortable. The 48s C60 has similar effective size of my 52, but based on your info, it looks like I'd still have to run a good amount of spacers.

Also, is "03Vortex" based on "VWVortex"?


----------

